# My Little Rider on the Storm



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

First journal entry for little Rider!

After looking through the entire betta selection at Petco for at least 20 minutes, I finally found the perfect one, who would become our newest family member! His name is Rider, after the Doors song Riders on the Storm. he is a black Double Tail.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

First full day of new life with little Rider.

Still exploring new surroundings and hasn't yet ventured into his beehive. He seems to like the song Light my fire, by The Doors. As soon as the song began playing, he started swimming around and moving as if he were dancing to the song! He wouldn't be the first though. Mojo also liked The Doors songs, and I had a goldfish who would dance to the gummy bear song on youtube.

Will write new entries throughout the day!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rider is beautiful! I'm sure he's loving his new home.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks  He seems to be adjusting well to his new home and is swimming around a bit more


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

wow, I love the black


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

cowboy: Thanks. I think they're pretty rare, cause I've only seen like maybe 1 or 2 black bettas before seeing him



Day 2 of Life with Little Rider

He's gotten very comfortable in his new home and is swimming all around a bit more now. He likes watching TV and following my finger, and so far his 2 favorite songs seem to be Light my Fire and Love me two times (Lol). He ventured into his little beehive hiding place for the very first time today. 

I will try to post throughout the day as stuff happens, but might not update until tomorrow.


Here's little Rider in his little house <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love his beehive!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks  I got it at Petsmart. When I first got it he started nipping at the little bees on it! Lol


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Day 4 of Life with little Rider

Getting more and more comfy in his new home everyday. He's been in his little house at least 1 or 2 more times since his first time (that I know of, at least). He's even swimming up to greet me now and seems quite happy to see me. He was a bit shy at first (understandable since he was moved from a tiny cup to a nice, roomy 5.5 gal. home) but now he's more used to me and his new home. He's also discovered his reflection and every now and then decides he must defend his home against it, Lol. No bubblenest yet, but that's to be expected I assume as he's still probably adjusting. Will definitely post a picture of his first bubblenest.

See you tomorrow if I don't update today (which I won't if nothing new happens)


----------

